

Are you willing to hedge cloud futures for your startup? - wmf
http://blogs.sun.com/simons/entry/the_future_of_cloud_computing

======
eru
If there is a scarcity -- someone will start cloud@home and pay people a few
cents for their computer hours. Supply should be quite elastic.

~~~
wmf
Compute time on random home PCs is essentially worthless, or at least worth
less than the overhead cost of managing it. And for many users the cloud is
about storage and bandwidth as much as about compute.

~~~
notauser
Really? What about the WoW patch downloader, which saves Blizzard a fortune
and requires essentially no incremental management effort? (A modified version
of BitTorrent.)

Latency is high, and individual input is low, but for simple applications that
may be all you actually need.

~~~
wmf
There are specific cases where P2P works. I view clouds as generic
infrastructure which is much more difficult to replace with P2P.

